# Setting up DME charges



## Art111085 (Jul 23, 2010)

How exactly should our physician office set our DME fees in order to make profit?
Do we go off of Medicare rates???

Please help.


----------



## halebill (Jul 26, 2010)

I would recommend that you obtain fee schedules from all of the major carriers you are credentialed with, and don't charge less than the highest allowed amount for any item.


----------

